# Is this a real breeder?



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking for an expert opinion on if either of these are real and reliable breeder. We are looking for a breeder in Ontario, Canada, so if anybody knows a good one could you let me know 

Minipups Dog Breeder Service has Puppies for Sale in Georgetown, Ontario, Canada. Close drive from Hamilton, Markham, Mississauga, Barrie and Toronto, Ontario.

Kasamile Maltese - Toronto Maltese Puppies


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Minipups is an awful place. Stay far far away. They are a puppy broker, and advertise dogs as "teacup" and "micro teacup" which is just sickening. As a fellow Ontarian, I've come across this site one too many times. 

As for Kasamile, looks a little bit better, but still a "hobby breeder".

One place I've heard great things about is JBLittle Maltese: www.jblittlemaltese.com


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Neither of these look reliable. I don't see the dogs they've shown to championship anywhere and the first one just screams BYB or puppy broker for puppy mills. You need to try to get to some dog shows and meet breeders there.


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the warnings on those two! I'm looking at that link you gave me, looks great but it's a 15 hour drive from where we live, does anybody know of any other great places in Ontario closer to Toronto?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

isabelj said:


> Thanks for the warnings on those two! I'm looking at that link you gave me, looks great but it's a 15 hour drive from where we live, does anybody know of any other great places in Ontario closer to Toronto?


Look at this thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/114899-reputable-breeders-toronto.html - I see that Maureen listed a breeder whom she seems to know. Look in the search bar for Ontario breeders and you may find a few more from past posts. Oh and if someone uses the term "teacup" there's no such thing as a teacup Maltese. It's just a marketing ploy. Maltese standard is 3-7 lbs.


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thankyou! You are so helpful, I'm glad I signed up here


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was going to post on it too, but I'm no expert but alarm bells went off on the first one with mini's teacups and celebrity endorcements, plus to put it delicately, mixed breeds (designer dogs)are mutts. I love mutts ,don't get me wrong but it's wrong to intentionally breed them.
The other one is a hobby breeder, even though it states she did show for a couple years, I'm not sure if that legitimizes it if she isn't showing and if her dogs finished?

Would you necessarily need a breeder? You can find lovely Maltese puppies in rescues in Canada.... You get a puppy or any age fluff you want and it does a good deed and saves many lives...By adopting a rescue, you help rescues to continue their work and makes room for another fluff in need...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She was mentioned in the other thread that Sue posted, but if you are in Ontario, I would absolutely contact Vicky Fierheller. She was raised showing Maltese (her mother started showing in the 1960s). She shows her dogs in both Canada and the US. She is truly one of the experts on the breed especially in the areas of health and grooming. If she doesn't have any puppies now, she would still be the best person for you to talk to in your search.


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks so much, she looks like a great choice and I think we will contact her soon!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SM truly is your best research tool Isabel  . The members here are off the chart amazing and they are certainly leading you in the right direction for your beautiful new baby. Welcome!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Contact Maltese Manica she's from Ontario , she has 3 ,  xx


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The only proper show breeder I know of in Ontario is Four Halls Maltese, Vicky, as previously mentioned. I bought my girls from the U.S. and had Lola hand delivered to Toronto Pearson Airport. Penny to Seattle, as we moved to Vancouver. 

Priyasutti?? on here has a maltese from Four Halls. Could be a good idea to contact her.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Isabel,

You could always look for the small breed rescue groups here in the T-dot!!! just stay away from kijiji ads and the ads that you see in the toronto star/sun etc; I wish you lots of luck to find a furever friend. P.S if you go on to facebook and look up Blessfest canada they list alot of resuces as well. Plus it doesnt hurt to go to some vet clinics as they might be able to point you out to some breeders that are reputuable. Please also beware of the term teacup Maltese if you see this run away!!!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> Hi Isabel,
> 
> You could always look for the small breed rescue groups here in the T-dot!!! just stay away from kijiji ads and the ads that you see in the toronto star/sun etc; I wish you lots of luck to find a furever friend. P.S if you go on to facebook and look up Blessfest canada they list alot of resuces as well. Plus it doesnt hurt to go to some vet clinics as they might be able to point you out to some breeders that are reputuable. Please also beware of the term teacup Maltese if you see this run away!!!!!!!!


:goodpost::wub:


----------



## isabelj (Dec 24, 2012)

Thankyou! All this info is so helpful


----------

